# Default Permission Settings - chmod 775?



## lexcom7 (Nov 29, 2005)

Whenever I remotely FTP something into my Mac the permissions are set for the root and basically nodody else, I have to go in use sudo and make the administrator the owner... then chmod everything to how I want it... even though when I FTP in I am logging in as the admin!  Is there a default setting?

Alex


----------

